

The new website of the C++ standard - meskio
http://www.isocpp.org/

======
lmm
Does it have the actual standard there, or do you still have to pay $$$ for a
copy?

~~~
davidcuddeback
$30 for official. Free for "almost official" [1]. I have no idea what that
means. Here's a direct link to the free PDF ("almost official"):
[http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2012/n333...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2012/n3337.pdf)

Edit: That direct link is actually to a January 2012 version. The link in
_stephan's comment is the download page. There's also a Github repo:
<https://github.com/cplusplus/draft>

[1] [http://isocpp.org/blog/2012/08/where-to-get-the-standard-
and...](http://isocpp.org/blog/2012/08/where-to-get-the-standard-and-drafts)

------
Dirlewanger
New huh? That logo made me think we were in 2002.

~~~
antidoh
That logo makes me think of C++.

------
senorcastro
Yep, looks like a C++ developer built that site.

------
hollowonepl
It's great place, although I'd love to see more content that is not only MS
and Visual Studio oriented.

